
Mutant enzyme could vastly improve recycling of plastic bottles - pseudolus
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/04/huge-step-forward-mutant-enzyme-could-vastly-improve-recycling-plastic-bottles
======
aurizon
Mutant enzymes might make it into plasmids = wide spread, and existing
plastics all over the world will start to erode. This is good, if they can
manage to create something that erodes deep sea fishing gear which litters the
bottoms of huge areas of the world and extracts a steady and horrible death on
many hapless creatures. Might also work to erode these huge gyres of all kinds
of plastic waste on various oceans. It may also erode things we relied on to
endure natural forces -? This will take examination and with care in case we
create a plague of enabled natural forces....

